# FOUND TAME(?) DOVE IN SEATTLE, Not sure what to do. Can't keep him.



## Thread-Mage (Jun 23, 2018)

Would anyone be able to take a dove? I live near Seattle WA

So a dove landed in our yard.He's very tame. My bird friend says he looks like a ringneck. His tail is a bit ratty at the ends. She said he's probably been a pet or cage bird.

He likes being pet. He will put his head down, make coos and let me touch him, He's very cute. I'm not actually sure if it's a boy. But saying 'it' seems weird.

Currently he's in the guest room walkin closet cause it has a light, Husband can't be near him. He is pretty allergic to dusty birds like cockateils. Friend said doves are dusty too. I've saved him from the outside hawks, but now I don't know what to do...

should I take him to the aspca? would they put him down? My bird friend said to try posting on here and on reddit. I've asked around but none of my neighbors have any idea where he came from. No one has reported a missing dove either.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Does he have dove mix or wild bird seed and water? Would put a found dove ad in Next Door if you can ( free online neighborhood group) or craigslist. He likely got lost from someone near you, since he is so tame. You also might wish to post this on Palomacys facebook page as they have members everywhere. The aspca likely will not help him and may just euthanize pigeons and doves. Better to try to locate his owner or a new home for him. There are adoption agencies for tame birds. Example.
http://bird.rescueme.org/Washington


----------



## FlatRockland (Jun 29, 2019)

*Ringneck Dove*

Howdy....I am probably really late to the party, but I'm looking for a ringneck dove and we're in Tacoma... Hit me up if you still need someone to adopt your friend.

Thanks,

Matt and Evie


----------

